# lowering kits? g-body



## Kenny13z3 (Jan 9, 2003)

hey, i wanna take my stock 80 cutlass supreme coupe and lower it... i want it LOW i dont want it to scrape the ground when i go down the road but i want it was low as i can with out messin stuff up... i really dont wanan cut the springs... thanks


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

jegs sells a few drop kits


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

Buy 3" lowering springs and 2" drop spindles for an S10. It's the same front suspension as the G-Body. Word of warning though if you go this route, your crossmember WILL hit the ground if you hit dips in the road. Been there, done that.

I just cut 1 coil from my 3" lowering spring.

For the rear I used stock 3rd gen F-Body springs and cut 2 1/12 coils. Don't cut the rear factory G-Body springs!


----------



## PCLoLo (Oct 5, 2002)

If its stock I would put some 13's on it b/c it will drop the car low enough to the ground without messing things up unless you're not careful going over some speed bumps and coming out of some places


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

they sell g-body springs here.

http://www.opgi.com/


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Foompla_@Jul 2 2004, 08:42 PM
> *they sell g-body springs here.
> 
> http://www.opgi.com/
> [snapback]1998174[/snapback]​*


will the 3'' rear lowering springs fall out?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PCLoLo_@Jul 2 2004, 08:11 AM
> *If its stock I would put some 13's on it b/c it will drop the car low enough to the ground without messing things up unless you're not careful going over some speed bumps and coming out of some places
> [snapback]1995939[/snapback]​*


then you still have a HUGE gap in the fender...fuck that...just lower the muthafucka!!!

i just heated the front springs and cut the rear ones like 2.5 rings!!! don't be scared man...just drive it like a lolo... :biggrin: 

















[attachmentid=199252]


----------



## HAFIAC (Apr 29, 2004)

fuck that shit you won't be able to drive anywhere!
13's with beat in the trunk you'll be ok!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

have beat in the trunk too!!! oh-and i drive everywhere....if i scrape, i just get more attention!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Ez and cheap way.Just either heat or cut them bitches.And when you want to show youre ass,pull the back springs out ,the ride will suck but you u have fools looking.You can still roll with no spring in back you will be busting offf reflecters on the road.Hey but im old school.Good luck!!


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

im dropping mine this week with 2" drop spindles up front and 1.5" drop springs out back from belltech. im using camaro front springs to stiffen it up.


----------



## El Palo (May 25, 2005)

Try using the rear springs out of a caprice/bonneville. They have one more coil and are closer together. You might get a better ride.


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

JUS BUY SOME STIFF 1-TON PRE CUT COILS...HAHAHA I DID THAT AND MY CAR SLAMMED IN THE BACK END AND IS A BOUNCY RIDE...BUT I LIKE THA SHIT.


----------

